# Gunsmith in Middle GA area?



## whitetaco02 (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone know of a good gun smith around the Macon/Warner Robins area?


----------



## ShakyCharb (Feb 1, 2008)

I have heard good reports on Ingleside Gunworks at 2342 ingleside Avenue in Macon (478-742-4868).  I haven't used them myself yet but I will go to them for any gun work I need.


----------



## deedly (Feb 1, 2008)

Tried to order a screw for a Ruger from Ingleside and after several calls to them, and no return calls. and a few weeks wasted time, I had to get the screw elswhere.  Go to "Dorn's Gunsmith Inc". He's the man. Did some work on several of my firearms and he does excellent work. His number 478-471-0304. Listed in the Macon yellow pages.
 __________________


----------



## wareagle (Feb 1, 2008)

Glen Duckworth Elko,ga  478-987-3053


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## EMC-GUN (Feb 5, 2008)

I am new to the forum, but I do gun work and live in the Mid Ga area. What exactly are you wanting done? There are some hacks around so be careful!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 5, 2008)

I live in Ft Valley and do finish work, bluing, Teflon etc.  Also
stock work.  Pm if interested


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2008)

I wanted to get my 870 drilled and tapped for a red dot scope but was told around here that is won't work due to the metal being too thin.  Gunn Doc said it will work and I trust him but he is so far away!


----------



## Elmo (Feb 22, 2008)

We need a school for gunsmithing around here!


----------



## Mojo^ (Feb 26, 2008)

I live in Bonaire and just had a guy in Columbus do some work for me that turned out fantastic. I know it's a good drive but a good gunsmith is worth the time and effort. Call Bullseye Bluing at (706) 565-0009. They are located at 5045 Milgen Court, Suite 13 on the west side of Columbus.


----------



## mikey (Feb 28, 2008)

for shotgun work, ship it to gun doc.  you will be glad you did.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 28, 2008)

Ship it to Gun Docc... It will be worth it..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, it is probably going to have to be next season!  Gettin too close right now!


----------

